# Forest of "Congo"



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2012)

Hello every one ,

Some of you know me since my presentation on this forum. 
I am living in Congo that's why I just call my tank forest of "Congo". 
I will put some pictures of the evolution of my tank! As we are going trough the time you'll see that the tank become a bit messy, this is because I had to prepare plants for my second tank. 

Here is the spec of the tank :

260 l 
Temp : 26*
pH: 6,5 -- 6,8
Th : 2 
Light : 108 watt T5
Co2 : pressurize 3 bpm in taifun reactor
Fertilizer : EI + calcium 
Filtration : 1500 L p/h + a 700 L circulation pump. 
Substrate : Congolese laterite + white sand from a small water source. 

Set up June 2011. 

Here is a picture of the first day. 






Few weeks after 





This a pic took on June 2011 after my trip to Thailand where I have been to ADA Thai. They ofer me a lot of plants. 





A month or so after





Few weeks after, starting to be messy 





The tank need now a serious trim. 





Here is a picture of a really nice Congolese plant found at Zongo waterfalls. Now in my tank for more than a month and it is perfect. I will make a topic on congolese plants soon. 





Just after the big trim





An other pic of the Congolese plant you can also see the white sand from the source. 





Last month pic 





Last picture 5 days ago on every pic the mirror effect you can see is my table for diner that is in glass



 

Hope that you enjoy my Congolese tank ? 
I will make an other topic with my new 90 L that I set up last Friday. 

As it is my first scape and experience in aquascaping using CO2, fertilizer etc 
Please be indulgent with me lol

Thank all the members for your time and hope to have some returns and answer after this presentation.

Best regards
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2012)




----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

Looks brilliant  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish (23 Oct 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

Lovely - well done


----------



## mvasingh (23 Oct 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

Fantastic! Looking forward to hearing more about the Congolese plants. What kind of drift wood are you using?
MIKE


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

How did u get such a powerful reflection?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2012)

Flipped image photo shopped Jack


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

Ahhhhh lol ok. I'm in the process of following vicktor and making a photoshopped scene with my iwagumi tank !  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2012)

For thé last picture I just had open the tank and push the light back to wall so the bright effect is due to the wall behind. 
All my pictures are taken with an iPhone 4 and iPhone 5 !!
I didn't use photoshop or what ever for my picture. 
Thanks guys for your time

Cheers 
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2012)

You can even look to other pic that I didn't photoshopped it or flipped the picture, because you can part of the cabinet and the reflection on the table ! 
Maybe one day when I will know how to use photoshop I will put a nicer pic than this one 

Best regards


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2012)

For the drift wood I don't exactly know wich one it is. The guy who bring me it told me that it s coming from Congo river but he don't know from which tree it comes. It was a huge piece that I cut in 4 parts. 

Jack you will notice on the two first pic that you can see the cabinet and part of the reflection on the table. So I didn't flipped the pic or something else. iPhone 5 and pro camera take really good pic loool

Best regards guy
Looking forward for more comment pls
Zanguli


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

umm thats sounds sweet. I thought I could make out the wood grain but then in the last photo it looks so clear and perfect I had to agree on the editing lol. looks sweet any how


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2012)

Ahahaha thanks jack ! Really appreciate your comments !!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2012)

Ahahaha thanks jack !! Appreciate your comments !!


----------



## killi69 (23 Oct 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

Hi Zanguli,

 Great looking tank you have there.  Reading your posts here and in your members' introduction thread makes me realise how lucky we are here to be able to select almost any plant or fish we fancy through LFSs, mail orders or forums.  It must feel great to have such a stunning tank full of plants that are so difficult to get hold of!

The other interesting thing is that your tank is not just unique because of all the plants you have imported especially into the Dem Rep of Congo - it is also unique for the fact that you have might well have plants in there that aquarists around the world can not get hold of!

I would really like to see some more close ups of some of your plants and any names you have identified.

I only keep fish from Cameroon in my tank, so in a way I feel we are neighbours .  I keep mainly killi fish and a group of Microctenopoma ansorgis http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=21368&hilit=giant+tank&start=70.  Plants in my tank are not from the region but one day I would love to have a beautiful display tank with both plants and fish from the same area.

What fish do you keep? Will be following your work with great interest and look forward to more pictures.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Oct 2012)

Hi Killi69,
Thanks for your comments ! 
As you said it s really hard for me to get plants that I want ! Because it depend on the stock of the shop when I go on holidays in France or anywhere. An other problem is that when you want to change your scape, you can't just get rid of the plants you don't want anymore cauz you bring them from far away it took you a lot of space in your luggage ! So you have to keep all your plants. 

For the Congolese plants I have three type of Anubia 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Oct 2012)

On this picture you can see a moss that I have found on a wood piece under a waterfall !! This place is full of this moss ! I'll try to get picture from this place ! At the back ground you can see a long thin plant that I had found near Nsele river! It living in sand and in the middle of the river flow. It can be really long up to 60 cm. bright green when living in the nature. I don't have anymore this plant but I can get more without problems !  





On this picture you can see a stem plants from the Nsele river 





On this picture you have to plants coming from the exact same place. They were growing together under the same rock in front of the Zongo falls. 
On the left there is a plant like leaves of a pine tree and on the right the plant you already know ! In two week end I am going back to Zongo to take more plants and picture for you guys ! 

Now for the last picture I think you will be happy Killi69 

Here is a aphio found in Nsele river
















So that was the plants a can find easily
Near the town of Kinshasa but I am sure there more plants to find !

Cheers
Zanguli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Oct 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

SORRY THERE IS A SMALL MISTAKE !! THE LAST PICTURE IS RELATED TO THE COMMENT BEFOR THE FISH PICTURES !!

kILLI69 I HAVE SEEN ON YOUR PICTURES THAT YOU HAVE AN APHIO WITH THE NAME "MADIMBA" THAT A PLACE AT 100 KM FROM KINSHASA WHERE THERE IS A LOT OF SMALL RIVERS AND HILLS !!! AND I AM SURE THAT WE CAN FIND A LOT OF APHIO ON THIS PLACE !!

CHEERS GUYS 
ZANGULI


----------



## killi69 (24 Oct 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

Hi Zanguli,

Great stuff!  This is so exciting!!

Thank you for posting these pictures. The plants look really nice.  Anyone know the names of these plants??



> On this picture you can see a stem plants from the Nsele river





> So that was the plants a can find easily
> Near the town of Kinshasa but I am sure there more plants to find !





> Here is a picture of a really nice Congolese plant found at Zongo waterfalls. Now in my tank for more than a month and it is perfect.


My favourite!



> As you said it s really hard for me to get plants that I want ! Because it depend on the stock of the shop when I go on holidays in France or anywhere. An other problem is that when you want to change your scape, you can't just get rid of the plants you don't want anymore cauz you bring them from far away it took you a lot of space in your luggage ! So you have to keep all your plants.


Hey never mind importing plants, you have a gold mine of plants growing  in your back yard, I am so envious. So funny that you are hunting plants from the aquatic trade overseas.    Are you able to receive plants through the post from Europe?  Just send me a PM if you are looking for anything in particular and I will do my best to get hold of something for you. Off course, there is also a sales thread on this forum which you will be able to access as soon as you have a minimum of 25 posts.



> I will make a topic on congolese plants soon.





> In two week end I am going back to Zongo to take more plants and picture for you guys !



This is sooooo exciting.  You MUST start a journal, I can't wait. 




> Here is a aphio found in Nsele river


I suppose you refer to killi fish as aphios? The killi pictured is Epiplatys chevalieri. Really beautiful and seldom seen over here - and certainly not from your location. http://www.aka.org/wak/Ref_Library/Epiplatys/E.chevalieri.htm



> kILLI69 I HAVE SEEN ON YOUR PICTURES THAT YOU HAVE AN APHIO WITH THE NAME "MADIMBA" THAT A PLACE AT 100 KM FROM KINSHASA WHERE THERE IS A LOT OF SMALL RIVERS AND HILLS !!! AND I AM SURE THAT WE CAN FIND A LOT OF APHIO ON THIS PLACE !!



YES   YES   YES


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Oct 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

amazing that you can just take plants like this and put them in your tank


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Nov 2012)

Hello just a small update of that tank. 

Here is a picture taken a week ago 






I have done an other trimming 2 week ago do that's the pic a week after. 

Cheers 
Zanguli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Nov 2012)

Hello just a small update of that tank. 

Here is a picture taken a week ago 





This time I have cut the reflexion on the table lol 

I have done an other trimming 2 week ago do that's the pic a week after. 

Cheers 
Zanguli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (14 Nov 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

Looks amazing ...


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (13 Dec 2012)

*Re: Forest of*

My cup of tea this type of tank... Love the jungle style tanks, and you have done yourself proud with this tank...


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Dec 2012)

Hi 
Thanks a lot for the comment !! 
Long time have not do a update ! 
Since than I have done a major change in the tank for a better flow ! But still battling with that flow !! 
My CO2 is good light and ferts also and I'm having green hair algae !! 
I m a bit tiered of this scape so if in January I'm still fighting with the flow and hair algae, I think I will rescape the tank. 
I will soon make an update. 

Cheers 
Zanguli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

I am impressed. I need some colour in mine!


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2012)

Very nice! well done


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (11 Jan 2013)

HI EVERY ONE ,
FIRST HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU !!!!
I WANTED TO TELL YOU THAT SOON I WILL RESCAPE this tank. I starting to get tired of this scape and have some small problem of flow in this tank, due to that huge root.
I tried to order plants from france but i don't think they will arrive in good shape. the transporter have received the plants Wednesday and i will recieved it only on monday afternoon. so one week in a box i don't think they will be ok. maybe the crypt bulbs will be safe but the rotala green and the glosso will not make it !!! We will see, I ll let you know.
So hope that you have liked my first ever scape, and hope that the second one will be better than this one ??!!
i will put a last picture of the tank soon. it s a bit a mess now in the tank i went for 3 weeks hollydays so now need to trim etc ....
cheers guys 
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Jan 2013)

Hello 
I wanted to know if you think that there is too much external light at day when lights are off ? 
I think this could be one of the source of my hair algae problem. What make think about this is that CO2 is not available at the moment that external light is lightening the tank. So during this time ferts and light are available but not Co2 creating an unbalance atmosphere. 
Do you think this could be one of the reason?? 




Here is a pic of the tank at 10 am 

Cheers
Zanguli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jan 2013)

Hi,
	Possibly, but it's more likely that you are simply not adding enough CO2 when the gas is turned on, or, it could be a distribution issue.

Here is a tank that lived in an all glass South facing conservatory, and whose gas was on from about 10AM-5PM. At times, the ambient light was actually brighter than the tank lights. Algae was never an issue - until something went wrong with the CO2.





Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Jan 2013)

Hi Clive,
Happy new year to you !! 
I don't really understand about my CO2. 
The initial ph (water taken in bowl and rest for the whole night is) 7,3 and when the tank lights turn on the ph value is 6. 
In that tank you are telling me the CO2 is on when external light strike the tank ? Because in my case the external light strike at 6 am and CO2 is on at 11 am and tank light are on at 2 pm. 
For distribution I have 1100 l filter + a 500 L circulation pump + a coral is 900 L. My flow is from corner to corner and CO2 is by inline atomizer. 
But to night or tomorrow I will receive my FX5 filter that I have order 3 weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Jan 2013)

And I will follow your advice to put a spray bar from back to front, as many people told that it is the better solution. 
I will rescape the tank this week, because I will receive my plants tonight. Hope that they are still alive after a week in the dark and with temperature variation. I am sure that cryp bulb have resist to this !! What do you think ? 
Well if one day you decide to make a trip a Congo you that you are welcome to my place lol. 

Cheers zanguli



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Jan 2013)

Ah just forgot to say. 
In my second tank that have the same amount of external light at the same time, BUT with CO2 on 24/7 is not facing this Algae problem. 
Maybe distribution is better because it smaller with a 10x filter running on it. 
But just to try, I have turn on 24/7 the CO2 on the first one !!! Lets see. 

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jan 2013)

Happy New Year to you as well mate.
Yeah, you should not use the results of one tank to troubleshoot another. We have to address the known causes first and then investigate the other, less common possibilities. There are too many inter-related issues, many of which we lack the control of. Having said that though, to test your first assumption, then keeping the gas 24/7 in that tank would be a good way to check, however, if the injection/diffusion/distribution techniques are fundamentally poor, then you might have only partial success with 24/7 CO2, or, the additional benefit of 24/7 CO2 might appear to work and might just mask the fundamental problems. Another way to verify would be to keep the tank covered with a dark or an opaque fabric for a few weeks so that it blocks ambient light.

The photo I posted is of a tank with the lights off and with the Summer sun setting, perhaps around 8PM. In the morning, the sun is on the far left and not quite as much light comes in from that opposite side prior to gas on. Depending on the plant species, if they are in top health, they should be able to resist the debilitating effects of pre-gas light and there should be some gas left over still in the water from the previous day, especially if the tank is covered. This is an extreme example so it points to one of the basic issues.

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Jan 2013)

HI Clive
you are right I can not take the result of the second tank to make conclusion on the first one. they are two different entity, with different balance and etc ...
To have a better view I will put a fabric on the tank during two or three weeks. last time when i battled the hair algae i have turn up the CO2, reduce de light (light are still the same since then) and i had put a fabric on it for three weeks. As you said I will have a better view of what is root of that problems !! So lets do it !!! yesterday i have check again the initial ph and the ph in the tank when lights are on. so initial value is 7,3 and tank value 6. So with the talk we had last time I think that the concentration is ok. distribution is done by a inline atomizer. maybe distribution is not enough good ?? i don't know i will take picture of the configuration and i'll put it here. Lights are on for 7 hours.

GOOOOOOOD NEWS yesterday night at 9 PM i have received my plants that have travel from France to belgium than to Congo, 8 days of traveling !!!!!!!!
it's incredible how strong plants can be !!!! 8 days in the dark with temperature fluctuation, chocks etc ..... they are in perfect shape
Yesterday night i was a bit tired after two hour of sport, so i have just clean the plants , took out the wool on it and put it in the substrate.
But i have a question I have received 5 nice pot of Glossostigma, but they are a bit in a mess (growing in all the ways) !!! I don't know if you understand what I mean ??
My question is, how can i proceed to best plant this glosso to have a good low carpet ?? because if i live it the way it now it more grow vertically and runners will grow on the substrate. One day I have read a thread about a guy advising how to trim and plant glossostigma to have it growing in low carpet.
So I wanted to know if you can give me good advice to start planting it !!! 
Should i take it out of the tank, than cut leaves by leaves (with roots of course). To tell you the truth I don't know anything about this plants. So if you could share your experience.

Well i Have also received:
2 x cryp wendtii mioya 
3 x cryp wendtii green
5 x rotala sp green
5 x glossostigma

It is a very good news for me that i can order plants from europe and received it in good shape. That means I can have what ever I wish when I decide to rescape a tank.
Maybe the cold weather of the winter have helped to keep them alive ??!!

thanks again for your time 

Best regards 
Zanguli


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Jan 2013)

Hi Zanguli,
			 That's really good news that your orders from Europe make to you in a reasonable time. I've ordered plants from Asia many times and they take just as long (a week or more) to reach me without any issues. As far as planting glosso and others carpets like HC, some people have a lot of patience and use tongs to insert the individual plantlets. I don't have that kind of patience so I just cut the wool and stick the pieces in. I don't think it really matters that much. What matters is that your CO2/flow/distribution techniques are excellent and that the plants are well fed. Glosso benefits from being trimmed. The plant will then resume growing horizontally (and harmoniously) instead of vertically.

If your water is very soft, with low KH as I recall you mentioning, then it's entirely possible that a 1.3 pH drop is not enough and may indicate the need for an injection rate increase.

Also, it appears that you have a few stem plants in the foreground that you are allowing to grow tall. If left unchecked then these plants will block flow to the front substrate, where I assume you will plant the Glosso. Also, your blocks of wood are very thick and high, so you may wish to consider moving them more to the rear of the tank. Try to keep the front third of the tank as clear and free of obstructions as possible to give your carpet plants. It may be as simple as just pruning the stems and replanting the tops to keep them at a medium height as shown in your post #22. In any case, Glosso is intolerant of poor CO2, so the fact that you have hair algae, which is CO2 related, means that you need to find a very quick solution.

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Mar 2013)

Hi this is the last post of this thread I have rescape the tank on Sunday. 
The new scape is a low maintenance tank. 
I made this choice because I don't have a lot of free time l, and I wanted to put more attention on my second tank. 
So in the new set up I have 
Microsorum pteroptus 
Anubia nana
Spike moss
Cryp undulata
Cryp wendtii green
Lilaeopsis NZ
Hydrocolite 

I will add some cryp when I get it from my order. 

Well here is the last shot of the tank it was a mess haha 




And here is the new scape 








The tank is now 3 days, I will start a new journal soon for this set up. 

I wanted to say thank you to all the person that have like or read or comment my journal !! Thanks
And thank you for all the good advices you give me !

Now lets start a new journey 
Cheers 
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Mar 2013)

End of story


----------

